# Cheap Portable Metalworking Fluid Dispensers



## OldMachinist (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't drink much soda so I drink a lot of water and use those flavored water enhancers sometimes. After the little squeeze bottles are empty I remove the label, pop the top off and rinse. They make nice little dispensers for all kinds of fluids. They are great for tapping or cutting fluids, just a little squeeze and you can put the fluid right where it needed.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll have to invest in some flavorings,  those are NEAT!


----------



## Franko (Apr 20, 2015)

I do the same thing with the little 50ml squeeze bottles that vaping juice comes in.


----------



## barnett (Apr 20, 2015)

Good idea ! Those things spray out a nice little stream !!


----------



## mcoak (Apr 23, 2015)

Great ideas!  I have a few empty needle oilers.  Do you think those would work?


----------



## Franko (Apr 23, 2015)

I think a needle oiler would be ideal.


----------



## planeflyer21 (Apr 24, 2015)

Franko said:


> I think a needle oiler would be ideal.



I don't remember if it was at Michael's crafts store or the local hardware store, but I picked up some bottles with a long fexible needle-like nozzle.  They worked great for applying kerosene while turning.  The nozzles were a tad too narrow for thicker oils.

I'll look and see if I still have one around.


----------



## planeflyer21 (Apr 24, 2015)

Found one!  It must have been Michael's.  They were like $1 each or so.


----------



## mcoak (Apr 24, 2015)

The needle oiler is smaller.  Might not hold enough oil.   Think it will be a problem with thicker oils like you mentioned.   I'll try it after I get a mill.


----------



## BigWeld (May 3, 2015)

I use my other half's discarded hair dye bottles with an empty ball point pen refill for a spout.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 6, 2015)

yup, any of those handy little bottles that appear in my house get appropriated as oil bottles  I think I even used one of the kids doll bottles by accident, but once it had dark sulphur oil in it they didn't want it back!


----------



## kingmt01 (May 17, 2015)

I use to get bug juice as a spacial treat for the kids. It isn't a tiny stream but they are very useful. I usually kept ARF in them. That is the most used fluid next to water on my place.


----------



## Terrywerm (May 17, 2015)

Pardon me for not being in the know, but what is ARF??    Alcoholic Refrigerated Fluid (Beer)  ??


----------



## jpfabricator (May 17, 2015)

LOL! 

Sent from somewhere in East Texas JP


----------



## kingmt01 (May 17, 2015)

terrywerm said:


> Pardon me for not being in the know, but what is ARF??    Alcoholic Refrigerated Fluid (Beer)  ??


It is me not catching my typos. It was meant to read ATF.


----------



## Terrywerm (May 18, 2015)

Oops!!   That happens sometimes I guess.  Thanks for answering that one, for the life of me I could not figure out what ARF was and I was pretty curious. I never gave a thought to a typo for ATF, but I don't know why.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 18, 2015)

out west of the rockies, we have a company that provides oilers with long tube spouts that retract into the 6oz dispenser.
the company is Zoom and the product is the Zoom Spout Oiler.
it comes filled with a light wt spindle oil.
it's very handy for oiling motor bearings on old motors because the spout extends about 8" from the bottle. the tube is about 1/8"od
the bottles never go bad, so i keep refilling them with other lubricants and mixtures ad-infinitum and keep plugging along.

another suggestion for inexpensive dispenser bottles is the travel section at your local grocery store or big box store.
the dollar store is also a mecca for inexpensive spouted containers/bottles


----------



## bmw rider (May 18, 2015)

BigWeld said:


> I use my other half's discarded hair dye bottles with an empty ball point pen refill for a spout.



My wife likes to keep her original hair colour too and keeps me supplied with plenty of those bottles. Hadn't thought of adding an extension tube to the nozzle, but I'll have to test that.


----------



## JR49 (May 18, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> out west of the rockies, we have a company that provides oilers with long tube spouts that retract into the 6oz dispenser.
> the company is Zoom and the product is the Zoom Spout Oiler.
> it comes filled with a light wt spindle oil.
> it's very handy for oiling motor bearings on old motors because the spout extends about 8" from the bottle. the tube is about 1/8"od
> ...



Ulma, I have one of those Zoom spout oilers also, but was waiting to use up the oil on non critical things so I could refill with a known good machine oil. (God forbid, I should waist 4 oz. of oil to empty it) Do you use the Zoom oil on your machines?  Also, it's been well over a year since I bought the Zoom, and Don't remember where I bought it, Any suggestions?  Thanks JR49


----------



## kvt (May 18, 2015)

I actually have an old sewing machine oil bottle that has the long tube on it,  and it works great,   Could be a little smaller though,   I also have one of the old tin sewing machine oil cans with the long fine nose on it.   Other than that I have a bunch of mismatch plastic from al kinds of stuff. Just like old pill bottles of all sizes work for holding screws, and various other small objects.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 18, 2015)

JR49 said:


> Ulma, I have one of those Zoom spout oilers also, but was waiting to use up the oil on non critical things so I could refill with a known good machine oil. (God forbid, I should waist 4 oz. of oil to empty it) Do you use the Zoom oil on your machines?  Also, it's been well over a year since I bought the Zoom, and Don't remember where I bought it, Any suggestions?  Thanks JR49



Hey JR,
i use the Zoom on my Hercus lathe spindle bearings, and for my Atlas MFC's spindle bearings too.
it seems to be a good quality oil- i've been using it for many years without complaint, 
everything from motor bearing/bushings to use as oil on my sharpening stone, to squeeky door hinges, to lubricating my tool box bearing slides.
anywhere a light oil would be sufficient for has been tried from my end.
i have usually gotten it from Orchard Supply Hardware, 
but i'm sure other Big Box Stores or Industrial supply companies also carry the liquid gold with a spout!


----------



## JR49 (May 18, 2015)

Thanks, ULMA, well, based on my experience reading your very informative threads, if you say its good oil I can "take it to the bank" Thanks,  JR49


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 18, 2015)

you are way too kind JR, but thank you.


----------



## 4GSR (May 20, 2015)

I like the Golden Rod oil cans with the flexible spouts.  I like getting oil on everything but in the oil cut that it goes into.
When I was in my early childhood, I recall getting a hold of the oil cans at grand dads place and having oil can fights with my brother.  And the trouble we got into, well i'll just say it wasn't pleasant!  And the mess we had to clean up, too!


----------



## CaptNemo (Oct 27, 2015)

I wear contact lenses and have used the empty plastic bottles that the Saline Solution comes in for assembly oil many times when assembling race engines, tapping oil,, etc. They come in many sizes from samples to a liter.
They don't seem to leak or spill oil as badly as the bottles with the square flip up nozzles.
Best part is:  THEY'RE FREE !!!


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 31, 2015)

This is what I use in my shop.

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=940&PARTPG=INLMK3&PMITEM=891-6632

and this.

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3896


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 31, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> This is what I use in my shop.............http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3896



Big plus on these.  I have several.  Don't waste cutting oils like I once did!


----------

